# "No, I have no bonus card"



## japanilainen

A short question: When I am about to pay for the stuff at a supermarket (Siwa), they always ask me if I have a bonus card. What can I say when I have no such card? "Minulla ei ole."?


----------



## mkan

You can simply say, "No, I don't."  Or you can say, "No, I don't have a bonus card."


----------



## japanilainen

Thank you for your answer  But seriously, I would've wanted an answer pertaining to my original question. (that is, Finnish)


----------



## JukkaT

I simply say "Ei" or "Ei oo" ("oo" means "ole").


----------



## japanilainen

Kiitos paljon


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I usually say: _Minulla on vain pari vanhaa joulukorttia eivätkä nekään tulleet mukaan! (_I only have a couple of old Christmas cards and I left even them at home.)
GOM


----------

